

Machine Translates Thoughts into Speech in Real Time - dhbradshaw
http://www.physorg.com/news180620740.html

======
dubcomesaveme
wow.

~~~
anigbrowl
x2. This is some really impressive work. I wonder which platform they will use
for the synthesis? This (regrettably discontinued) device yields the most
impressive results that I'm aware of without using pre-programmed phonemes:
[http://music.yamaha.com/products/features.html?productId=624...](http://music.yamaha.com/products/features.html?productId=624855&hierarchy_id=16392_16244)

